# VapeCon2017 Local Vendor Juice Shootout



## shaunnadan

*VapeCon 2017 Local Vendor Juice Shootout !! *
--- brought to you by *ECIGSSA*---

​
ECIGSSA will be hosting the *Local Vendor Juice Shootout* at VapeCon 2017 on the 26th August 2017 at Heartfelt Arena, PTA
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-sat-26-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t32839/
)

We all love our local juice makers. They brew magic into a bottle and life would be very sad without them. They offer us Premium E-Liquid at affordable prices and are true pillars in our community.

But we all love a good competition... VapeCon 2015 saw the birth of XXX from Vapour Mountain ! 
VapeCon 2016 saw Grape Taffy from Paulies E-Liquid win by a landslide.
Who knows what the vendors have hidden up their sleeves this year?

*How does it work?*

Vendors will have the opportunity to submit a *new unreleased *juice that will be made available for VapeCon 2017 attendees at the ECIGSSA Stand M11 to sample and vote on. This will be a blind tasting and voting. The names of the juices and their creators will not be shown.

*Only 1 vote per person *will be permitted. Voters will be encouraged to taste them all and vote for the juice they like the most.
Juices will be sampled in an i Just S tank with a 0.5ohm coil (or equivalent)
The winning juice will win the coveted VapeCon 2017 Vendor Juice Shootout title and will have the bragging rights that follow for the year ahead. In addition, the vendor will win a banner advertising package on ECIGSSA.
*
We invite you to the ECIGSSA Stand on VapeCon day to taste some up and coming magic from our local mixologists. Vote for your favourite and take part in continuing this great contest.*

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Great @shaunnadan 
Bring it on ! Can't wait to try these juices this year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

Have to say that all 10 juices were very good and at least 7 or 8 I will IMHO classify as "world class". Well done all! Not sure who the eventual winner was but no.7 and no.10 really appealed to me personally. They were all great and IMHO worthy of sticking a label on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ozeran

They were all good. Ended up choosing number 6.


----------



## Halfdaft

I really can't wait to see the results of this!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

*3rd Place - My Vape E-Liquids*







*2nd Place - Ecig-Inn*







*1st Place - Orion Vapes*​

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Gizmo

Congratulation @Paulie & @Michael

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP

Congrats Mike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Fantastic competition

Well done to @MY Vape E-liquids , @BigB and @Michael !
You guys made such great juices!

Rocking it big time
Looking forward to hearing more about these juices if (and hopefully when) they are launched and for sale.

Winner winner @shaunnadan , @Rowan Francis, @Stosta and @Kuhlkatz for organising on the day, making sure it ran smoothly, keeping the testers going and counting the votes. You guys -

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## SEAN P

Pixstar said:


> Have to say that all 10 juices were very good and at least 7 or 8 I will IMHO classify as "world class". Well done all! Not sure who the eventual winner was but no.7 and no.10 really appealed to me personally. They were all great and IMHO worthy of sticking a label on.


@Pixstar no7 will also be releasing soon....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper

Well done to some of the best juice makers in the world!


----------



## Pixstar

SEAN P said:


> @Pixstar no7 will also be releasing soon....


Can't wait, I went back to taste it 3 times lol. Well done @SEAN P and the winners!


----------



## Mari

E-Cig Inn is launching the N-Ice Melons today pop in if your in or around Amanzimtoti and get yours!!!


----------

